# Denon AK-DL1 (Denon Link Cable)



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Evening my fellow Home Theatre friends!
I've been looking all over the net for a Denon Link cable (3rd generation that supports video too according to Denon's website) to use for my second 5.1 system in our Master Bedroom. My receiver is a Denon avr-3805, and I'm buying a used (but pristine condition) Denon DVD-3910 for only $255 tomorrow morning to replace my much older Denon DVD-3800 dvd player.
That being said, from what I understand using the Denon 3rd gen link cable is the only way I can get hdmi quality video and sound (if I'm right about what this cable transfers:help.
First, can anyone out there confirm that this cable performs like an hdmi cable, being that only one cable is needed to transfer both A&V?
Second, (provided the first question holds true) Does anyone know where they can be bought for less than Denon's asking price of $500?
If anyone has one of these, or can answer the above questions, I would certainly appreciate it!
Otherwise I'll have to use the hdmi out to my tv via the Denon 3910, and a digital optical from my receiver to my dvd player.
I'm just trying to get hdmi like performance with my Denon AVR-3805 without having to upgrade to another receiver that supports hdmi. Thanks in advance for your help! Kevin


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Nevermind folks! I misread the discription, and I guess it just supports audio (primarily for sacd's and the like). No need to respond.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You mean this cable? http://www.usa.denon.com/productdetails/3429.asp

That my friend is a $500 ethernet cable, also known as Denon's attempt to lose all credibility. I don't even think the pin-outs are different. Any $7 monoprice cable will likely do.

This product has been in my craw for a while and I can't believe they are still offering it. It's pure snake oil.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

yes, after further investigation it's complete snake oil I agree! Denon does need to remove this from their website! My ethernet cable performed just fine, and better yet it was free from verizon! No joke!


----------

